# Extending a putter by an inch.



## spongebob59 (Jan 14, 2018)

Is there a simple way of extending a putter by an inch ?

I'm happy to take off and re grip but have never tried to add length to a putter before and not sure of the id on the shaft I wish to extend.

Ta


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 14, 2018)

coludn't be easier, just did mine with one of these.

http://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/acatalo...tensions-Double-Length-.600-butt.html#SID=185


----------

